# Avid Reader



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all, just thought I would post on here. 

I am a true bookworm. At the minute I am reading Nineteen Minutes by Jodi Picoult. I had never read any of her books before until i read Perfect Match about 2 weeks ago. Now I am a fan!   

I also love Minette Walters books. 

But I suppose really I will read anything. 

Anyway, just thought I would post and recommend these books. xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive just been given Richelle Mead's succubus novels to read and im hooked. Need the next one to be released next  

I'm a big fan of series books

xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

There was another thread lower down about Jodi Picoult (cant spot it now) and a few of us were rabbiting on about how much we loved her books!

My faves are Sister Keeper, Change of Heart & just finished Second Glance - I really enjoyed 19 minutes, but really couldnt get along with Tenth Circle!

Totally off Author, I would recommend Goodnight Beautiful by Dorothy Koomson, most of hers are a bit poor but this one was fabulous (well I thought so anyway!)

R
x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Im reading my sisters keeper and the moment, so far so good
I also like Sophie Kinsella and Dorothy Koomson but find Cecillia Ahern books poor
I like autobiographies but it really depends on whos it is, i recently read the Jade books and enjoyed them


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I read "We Need To Talk About Kevin" by Lionel Shriver and then I read a Jodi Picoult book.  After "We Need To Talk About Kevin", I felt the Jodi Picoult book, was a lightweight fluff novel.  No substance.  I since have read one of her other  books, but it still didn't grab me.

The one book I found unable to put down, even though it gave me nightmares, was "Never Let Me Go" by Kazuo Ishiguro.

Lorna


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

My favourite book of the last few years is The Time Travellers Wife - its coming out soon as a film but not sure I want to see it, was mesmorised by the book and dont want to spoil it....

DQ - I feel the same about Ceceila Ahern, just dont get it....  as for Dorothy Koomson, think she can be a bit hit and miss, the marshamallows for breakfast was a bit rubbish was adored Goodnight Beautiful.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Stalyvegas im just finshed reading Marshamallows for breakfast, i did enjoy the book although i felt it was a bit lengthy, i think she could have condensed it down a little. The big secret she was carrying was what she had been saying all along - i was expecting some big confesion about something else. I felt the end was rushed then it just came to a hault like she couldnt be bothered with finishing it off

Im reading My Sisters Keeper, im enjoying the story so far although it keeps jumping from character to character but so far so good. I wouldnt normally read about court cases etc as i normally read girlie books about shopping and romances


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

I love reading too. At the moment I'm reading Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyer -Twilight series, is anyone else reading these books? I also love reading James Patterson too. I've got P.S I Love You by Ceceila Ahern. I started reading it before I got Breaking Dawn, it seemed ok, but quite different from the film


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

My last book was Danniella Westbrook autobiography, I have 30 pages to finish Cecelia  Aherns If You Could see Me Now which is better written than Ps i love you. Not sure what I will read next, I have lots to get through.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm an avid book reader as well, my bookcase is full to overflowing with books (trying my hardest to sell them on ebay), fave genre is chick lit, currently reading Marian Keyes "Anybody Out There" which I am thoroughly enjoying.


----------

